# CPT 57454 and CPT 57500??



## mkmgt001 (Nov 2, 2012)

Can CPT 57500-59 be reported with CPT 57454 if the patient undergoes a cervical polypectomy along with a colposcopy with cervical biopsies & endocervical curettage or is the cervical polypectomy inclusive in the colposcopy code (57454)?  CCI indicates that this code combination is never allowed (modifier -59 is not allowed), but CCI always indicates this when the procedure is a "separate procedure" such as 57500.  3 specimens were sent to pathology: 1.) ECC  2.) Cervix biopsies  3.) Cervix - endocervical polyps.  I appreciate any opinions I can get.  Thanks!

Mary Kittredge, MA, CPC


----------

